# Texas holey rock



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

anyone know where i can get my hands on some texas holey rock ?im in ont.,canada?


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen it for sale on ebay.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

you'll get robbed on ebay. Contact roachinous420 and see if he'll ship to canada. He has some good prices on it!


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you say broken rocks? Why not just go get some at your local fish store and support them instead of spending $ in America? Help your local economy and fund your city taxes that provide for your needs like roads and sidewalks.


----------



## nicholas316 (Apr 24, 2007)

llol...parkay u make some funny posts man...

blkhwk i ordered mine from "rockartsource" got 5 pieces for 250$ish buy in bulk and save on shipping.

broken rocks?......


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.

I would like top point out, if anyone has a specific recommendation, PM it to them, do not post it in the main thread. as for sources, most LFS seem to carry it (or extremely similar) various internet sources such as ebay also will deal it. and do not discount looking for second hand rocks, so keep an eye on whatever you have for local listings.


----------

